# Gentoo New Install - Partizionamento Disco [FAQ]

## Diggs

Sono in procinto di reinstallare Gentoo.

Sappiamo che la struttura del tree è:

```

root@gentoo / # ls

bin  boot  dev  etc  home  lib  lost+found  mnt  opt  proc  root  sbin  service  sys  tmp  usr  var

```

La mia idea è di partizionare l'hd nel seguente modo:

```

/

/boot

/bin

/sbin

/root

/home

/var

/var/tmp

/tmp

```

Ho intenzione di ottenere una installazione "paranoica" dei permessi per gli utenti nonchè applicare altre patch di "sicurezza"[eheh non voglio permettere ai miei utenti di "far casino"].   :Arrow:  Più che altro dovuto ad una personale curiosità   :Twisted Evil: 

La mie questione fondamentale è: Considerando che ho un hd da 8 giga, come distribuire lo spazio alle varie partizioni sopra riportate? O perlomeno voi come avreste fatto? [La partizione proposta sopra è puramente indicativa - infatti ci sarebbero pure /usr/bin /usr/sbin /usr/libexec ed ecc ecc]

Good Work!!!   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io farei le seguenti partizioni

```
512M  /

20M   /boot

3G    /usr

1G    /opt

2G    /home

1G    /var

512M  /tmp
```

----------

## Diggs

Yeah!

Mi ero dimenticato la swap   :Embarassed: 

```

512M  / 

20M   /boot 

3G    /usr 

1G    /opt 

2G    /home 

1G    /var 

512M  /tmp

```

Come suggerito, Good!!!

Quindi, considerando 192M assegnati a ram:

```

1G     / 

20M      /boot 

3G        /usr 

1G        /opt 

128M     /home # tanto ce so solo io e due utenti  [la box ha funzioni gateway] 

1,384M  /var 

512M    /tmp

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

La / da 1G non ti serve niente. Per darti un'idea la mia gentoo box ha queste partizioni:

```
Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda6             970M   41M  930M   5% /

/dev/hda7             2.8G  165M  2.7G   6% /var

/dev/hda8             970M  8.3M  962M   1% /tmp

/dev/hda9              14G  3.5G   11G  25% /usr

/dev/hda10            3.3G  289M  3.0G   9% /opt

/dev/hda11             15G  8.8G  5.7G  61% /home
```

La /var da 3G serve per la compilazione di grossi programmi.

----------

## Diggs

Giusto   :Wink:  . Riduco la / e lo spazio rimanente lo distribuisco su /var.

Good Work!!!

----------

